# Site of Crystal Palace, Sydenham, London



## Lightbuoy (May 16, 2009)

*Site of Crystal Palace (1854 to 1936) & Park -May, 2009 -Part 1*

Went for a wander around the site of the Crystal Palace & the Park. The Crystal Palace sadly burned down in 1936, however, there's still plenty to see, including large parts of the Italian Terracing, some magnificent statues from the Egyptian Court (was inside the Crystal Palace), as well as the base of the north & south Water Towers. The BBC transmitter Tower is also on the site, next to the old Aquarium. Some facts can be found below:-

Designed by Sir Joseph Paxton (Head Gardener at Chatsworth House),

Brick circular Water Towers, standing at almost 300 feet designed by Isambard Kingdom Brunel (Paxton's original design was flawed). The water towers, required to provide the 7 million gallons of water needed for the fountains, survived the fire of 1936, only to be demolished at the outbreak of WW2 (apparently as the towers were an unwanted London landmarks for the German Bombers),

John Logie Baird transmitted the world's first television pictures from the south Water Tower,

Lifesize dinosaurs still lurk within the Park, designed by the Victorian Benjamin Waterhouse Hawkins,

The FA Cup Final was held at the Crystal Palace from 1895 to 1914,

When first opened, the Aquarium was the largest in the world,

Crystal Palace does not exist as a Town, Parish or Borough. The infuence that the Crystal Palace has on the area meant that the area around Sydenham and Upper Norwood came to be known as Crystal Palace,

Crystal Palace was affectionately known as the "People's Palace", as entry to the Palace was affordable to even the Lower Classes.

More info and history can be found here.....

http://www.crystalpalacefoundation.org.uk/

I have recently learned through the Crystal Palace Community Association, that the site of the Crystal Palace, together with part of the Park, faces it's most grave threat since the fire of '36. The site & Park were entrusted to Bromley Borough Council (having originally been the responsibility of several London Boroughs). However, Bromley B.C. are now trying to sell-off part of the Park, as well as the site of the Crystal Palace, for multi-million pound re-development. However, as the Park (including the site of the Crystal Palace), is Public Open Space, and the Crystal Palace site is designated as a Site of Archaeological Importance, Bromley B.C. are trying to get the Park and C.P. site re-classified. To do this, they are spending a staggering £70,000 of Public money (the same money that comes from the very same Community who are strongly opposed to the Council's proposals!) The Council are also planning to Compulsary Purchase the Caravan Park and St. John's Ambulance H.Q., which are located on the edge of the Park. In comparison, the Local Community, represented by the Crystal Palace Community Association, are having to raise money out of their own pockets, in order to mount a legal challenge. David and Goliath springs to mind here.
The Crystal Palace holds particular memories, as my Nan used to tell me her memories of going into the Palace when she was a girl, as well as vividly recalling see the Palace when it burnt down. What's most worrying, aside from the potential and irreversable loss of this historically important site, is that if successful in their appeal, Bromley Council will be setting a dangerous precident for selling-off Public Parks for development, to which other Councils are watching very closely.

More info on the fight to save the Site & Park can be found below.....

http://cpca.org.uk/

*Original Column from the Palace, School of Engineering, Weighbridge & base of south Water Tower*






























































































More to follow.....


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2009)

Lb, this is a fascinating report. I've always had a fondness for the Crystal Palace, but didn't realise how much history there is!
I'm appalled at Bromley B.C.'s attempt to sell off part of it. 
Look forward to your next installment.


----------



## freebird (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like that's gonna be a hell of a battle to fight! Interesting report! Nice one.


----------



## goodeavens (May 17, 2009)

Excellent report & pictures mate  Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and interest so far 

The Palace had a long and chequered history, with the owners hoping that it would be as successful as when it was originally located in Hyde Park for the Great Exhibition of 1851 (about one third of the population of Great Britain visited the original Palace, and made so much profit, that the land and buildings for the Victoria & Albert, and Natural History Museums were payed for from the profits of the 1851 Great Exhibition!) The Crystal Palace, once moved to Sydenham, was much larged, with curved trancepts. The Crystal Palace also suffered a number of severe fires before the fire which totally destroyed it in 1936 

Freebird -you are indeed right, a big fight is looming, but hopefully the Planning Inspectorate, who has called in Bromley's proposals, will see sense. Though from what I've heard from CPCA, the Planning Inspector appointed so far, hasn't demostrated his impartiality 

Cue the "popcorn" icon -hoping to upload some more later on today.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2009)

*Site of Crystal Palace (1854 to 1936) & Park -May, 2009 -Part 2*

*Some of the removed Terracing*






*The Italian Terraces & Sphinxes*

































































































The Crystal Palace was at the top, above the Terracing.









Next lot coming soon.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2009)

*Site of Crystal Palace (1854 to 1936) & Park -May, 2009 -Part 3*

*Base of steps up to the Central Trancept from the Terracing, and more Sphinxes!*





















































*Remains of Aquarium & Underground Reservior*

































*Base of Brunel's north Water Tower*





Last set on their way -thanks for your patience!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2009)

*Site of Crystal Palace (1854 to 1936) & Park -May, 2009 -Part 4*

*Remains of iron railings at Main Entrance to the Crystal Palace (off Crystal Palace Parade)*





















*Italian Vaulted Subway (this was built for First Class Passengers arriving at the now demolished Railway Station)*









*Site of the Crystal Palace (trees mark-out approximate position of each main iron column) -BBC Transmitter Mast is located just south of Aquarium & north Water Tower*









*Re-creation of one corner (Ground Floor level only)*













*One last shot of the BBC Transmitter Tower, which I believe was the tallest structure in London when built.*





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Palace_Transmitter

Thanks again for your interest


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2009)

I'm absolutely gutted at the state of the terraces now. I recall visiting here sometime in the mid 70's and although I don't remember much, I'm sure they were in excellent condition then.
Very interesting info and photos, Lb. Nice to see all the other bits and pieces that I didn't know about too.
Cheers.


----------



## fire*fly (May 17, 2009)

brilliant report & pictures, thank you very much


----------



## fire*fly (May 17, 2009)

there are some old pictures on this site, I just wanted to see some old pictures so I could come back & know what I was looking at http://www.crystalpalacemuseum.org.uk/imagearchive.html


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I'm absolutely gutted at the state of the terraces now. I recall visiting here sometime in the mid 70's and although I don't remember much, I'm sure they were in excellent condition then.
> Very interesting info and photos, Lb. Nice to see all the other bits and pieces that I didn't know about too.
> Cheers.



Me too Foxy. A lot of hard effort was put into raising the money to restore the Terraces, and the works were only carried out in the 1990's


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2009)

fire*fly said:


> brilliant report & pictures, thank you very much



Not a problem FF -glad that you found it interesting 

Ta for that link -for some reason though, the link doesn't work for me


----------



## sheep21 (May 19, 2009)

such an incredible lack of care shown by B.B.C, this is an amazing ite, I never knew there was so much still there!


----------



## fire*fly (May 19, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Not a problem FF -glad that you found it interesting
> 
> Ta for that link -for some reason though, the link doesn't work for me



bu**er! it works for me still  maybe try it with a different browser? (she says like she knows what she's talking about  )


----------



## moltke (May 20, 2009)

Wow, you did manage to find a lot for a site that apparently isn't known to have much remains. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Smellycat (May 20, 2009)

wow!! there are loads of photos to look at here. I was going to go and visit
this sight when I was in London recently but ran out of time.
Is there not meant to be an old dinosaur park or something beside this sight 
which was also used for the great exhibtion???

Good work though...keep it up


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 29, 2009)

wow and its not too far from me. ive been to the park and seen the dinos and swam ikn the pool at the leisure centre but ive never been to the sites you have wonderfully captured.



> Italian Vaulted Subway (this was built for First Class Passengers arriving at the now demolished Railway Station)



does anyone know anything about this railyway? its been mentioned on robert elms show before, an underground railway. details are very hard top find of its existence [or they were last time i looked] and possibly a crash involved?


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

wiki ives the 'story' of the railway.

went there today with the kids, absoluetely knackered and need to go back without them for further exploring as only did thet terraces with them. saw th dinos and farm, currently uploading to p/bucket


----------



## night crawler (Jun 9, 2009)

Been there a couple of time for the London to Brighton Mini run but never realised there was so much round there. Hope the action group wins.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 9, 2009)

Smashing stuff Lifebuoy. I work just down the road from here and I never realised there was so much of it left. As an aisde, when it burnt down in th 1930s, my grandfather was living in a small village called Partridge Green which is situated between Horsham and Brighton. When he heard on the radio that the Palace was burning, him and a friend cycled up to a place called Chanctonbury Ring (one of the highest points on the South Downs) and sat up all night watching the palace burn. At a conservative guess they were at least 35 miles away, which gives you some idea of how big the fire was.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

sheep21 said:


> such an incredible lack of care shown by B.B.C, this is an amazing ite, I never knew there was so much still there!



Only the Transmitter Compound is owned by the BBC -the rest is in the "care" of Bromley Council. You are right though -a worrying disregard for Public Opinion and Public Open Space


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

fire*fly said:


> bu**er! it works for me still  maybe try it with a different browser? (she says like she knows what she's talking about  )



Yup, 'twas me browser -thanks again for the link -much better now I can see it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

moltke said:


> Wow, you did manage to find a lot for a site that apparently isn't known to have much remains. Thanks for posting!



You're welcome -and I only covered a small part of the Park -it's pretty big.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 9, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


>



Wow, this instantly says, come on in


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Smellycat said:


> wow!! there are loads of photos to look at here. I was going to go and visit
> this sight when I was in London recently but ran out of time.
> Is there not meant to be an old dinosaur park or something beside this sight
> which was also used for the great exhibtion???
> ...



Thank you SC.
You are quite right SC -as AHM says, the Dinosaurs are still there (hopefully in reasonable condition), but looking at the condition of the terracing, I'm not holding out much hope. Perhaps someone else has seen these recently and could pop-up some pics if available


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

my pics are still loading to pbucket [thr whole days album thanks to the small genius of my 15 month old who selected all, something ive not yet managed to figure out.

ill post some dino pics as theyre all part of the place and history.

if they ever load up.

while i wait im watching 'snakes on a train' [yes train] on zone horror. such cheese.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> wiki ives the 'story' of the railway.
> 
> went there today with the kids, absoluetely knackered and need to go back without them for further exploring as only did thet terraces with them. saw th dinos and farm, currently uploading to p/bucket



Cool -I look forward to seeing your take 

As for the Railway and Station, one of the two is still open (think it's the Crystal Palace *Low* Level), with the High Level being the one closed and sadly demo'd years ago. The disused Tunnel still exists, as does both Portals. The site of the Turntable is still there too, just below the end of Crystal Palace Parade, close to the base of the south Water Tower.

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/c/crystal_palace_subway/index.shtml

There was a "crash" of sorts some 5 or so years ago, when a Double-Decker bus lost control and crashed through a brick wall next to the disused Tunnel Portal, landing on its' roof. Amazingly, no-one was seriously injured or killed on the bus.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Been there a couple of time for the London to Brighton Mini run but never realised there was so much round there. Hope the action group wins.



It's going to be one heck of a fight, but I hope that justice is done too


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Wow, this instantly says, come on in



You got a big magnet?


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

ive probably already said, [ive been stressed with children not wanting to go to bed this evening] but found what seems to be the remnants of a train track of sorts, but more your small kiddies sized train. my daughter spotted it, id just have walked over it if it wasnt for her.


----------

